# IBS, Anxiety, and High School



## AnxietyPrincess

I am a student in a public high school.. I was diagnosed with IBS about 4 months ago. Long story short, at the end of last school year I broke it off with an ex that would not leave me alone. I got really bad pains in my stomach (because of nerves) and I left school. Coming back after the weekend made my stomach hurt and since then I have suffered from stomach pains. This school year was more than hell for me. I was late many times because I would wake up in pain and the bus made me get motion sick which would not go away til half way through the school year. I had a teacher from hell in the morning who would talk about me when I was not there and would mark points off assignments even though they were on time all because i was sick. This teacher told me multiple times my stomach issues were not her problem... So i am less then thrilled to go back next year. I went to a doctor and they diagnosed me with IBS and put me on Bentyl. She asked me if anything traumatic or stressful has ever gone on in my life.. well let's just say (many many people have it worse) my life has been less then calm and boring. So she said it's anxiety and now I get to go talk to someone that specializes in younge adolescents with gastro problems (IBS) caused by something in the brain... GREAT. My anxiety hit an all time high and has stayed there ever since April..I never know what will set my IBS/anxiety off. There are weeks where I go to eat and I gag. Then there are weeks were all i do is eat and eat and eat. Then there's times where I eat and i get sick. I get sick out of nowhere. Luckily I do have an amazing family that understands and some very close friends that do. My boyfriend has been the best by far through this. I just wanna know is there anyone else out here who has gone through something similar??Ps. I used to always love school and my teachers. This year has changed that. I had some amazing ones, but i had HORRIBLE ones this year too. Will next year be any better? And if it doesn't how am i supposed to handle this??


----------



## Elliee

just left school, going into sixth form.i had the same thing.. sitting in class holding my stomach feeling sweaty and horrible because of the pain.waking up in the morning and knowing the pain will get worse on the way to school..i have spazmodic IBS.. so my stomach is usually upset and sore and then every so often it feels like my intestines are trying to push through the skin, its agonizing. anxiety definatly makes it worse.. i cant go to house parties and go for a casual drink with friends anymore because i end up just wanting to go home... i know for definate that peppermint tea in the morning helps lots! and also NOT to eat prosesed food and drink like super noodles and sweets and cakes that sort of stuff.caffiene also makes it worse try not to drink coffee or cola! and smoking and alcohol.. big NO!try to calm yourself in the morning take ten minutes out to relax and not think about school so you can flush some of the anxiety away..im going back to sixth form soon so i am trying to eat fresh and healthy foods more often and cut out bad eating habits, also starting yoga (which im not keen on) because apparently yoga reduces stress and anxiety.hope this helps a bit?


----------



## AnxietyPrincess

Elliee said:


> just left school, going into sixth form.i had the same thing.. sitting in class holding my stomach feeling sweaty and horrible because of the pain.waking up in the morning and knowing the pain will get worse on the way to school..i have spazmodic IBS.. so my stomach is usually upset and sore and then every so often it feels like my intestines are trying to push through the skin, its agonizing. anxiety definatly makes it worse.. i cant go to house parties and go for a casual drink with friends anymore because i end up just wanting to go home... i know for definate that peppermint tea in the morning helps lots! and also NOT to eat prosesed food and drink like super noodles and sweets and cakes that sort of stuff.caffiene also makes it worse try not to drink coffee or cola! and smoking and alcohol.. big NO!try to calm yourself in the morning take ten minutes out to relax and not think about school so you can flush some of the anxiety away..im going back to sixth form soon so i am trying to eat fresh and healthy foods more often and cut out bad eating habits, also starting yoga (which im not keen on) because apparently yoga reduces stress and anxiety.hope this helps a bit?


Thank you alot Elliee!I do not smoke or drink alcohol (In the US the drinking age is 21 and I am not.) Both my parents do smoke though. I love pop (soda/cola.):[ So i don't know if I can give that up. I will definately ask my mom to pick up some peppermint tea. What do you add to that? It sounds quite delicious. I get very bloated whenever I eat. I try going out with friends as much as I can, but it is hard. I do have one friend that understands completely and is cool with me getting "sick." My boyfriend is veryyy understanding as well. The school is... not so much. Luckily i am going to see a specialist for my anxiety before school starts again. Thank you for your help soooo much.


----------



## Elliee

just add boiling water thats what i do,its alright ...its great if you have friends around that understand! i have a few but not many as they dont really understand what is happening.and i also have a partener and hes great, makes you feel alot better doesnt it? anyway school, make your mum write a note just describing what IBS is and how it will effect you. my school are great now they all understand and help out.also take colpermin and/or buscopan in with you just incase your very lucky with the specialist! wish i had one, unfortunatly i can not find any anxiety specialists in the area.hope everything gets better! best of luck


----------



## AnxietyPrincess

Elliee said:


> just add boiling water thats what i do,its alright ...its great if you have friends around that understand! i have a few but not many as they dont really understand what is happening.and i also have a partener and hes great, makes you feel alot better doesnt it? anyway school, make your mum write a note just describing what IBS is and how it will effect you. my school are great now they all understand and help out.also take colpermin and/or buscopan in with you just incase your very lucky with the specialist! wish i had one, unfortunatly i can not find any anxiety specialists in the area.hope everything gets better! best of luck


Thanks for replying back! And that sounds amazing.. My boyffriend is absolutely amazing when it comes to my IBS and my anxiety. I go to the therapist the 9th. The school knows I have IBS and it doesn't really help. The only good thing about them knowing is I am allowed my Bentyl to be with me at all times. We have airrport security in my school. Metal detectors and teachers going through our bag. The main teacher that made my life miserable did end up retiring.. luckily!! But I am taking many hard advanced classes and this is the hardest year of high school. I don't know if I can handle it.


----------

